# Nardini Cross Feed Stop



## burn0170 (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a Nardini 1440 Lathe, and I am looking for details on the cross feed disengage stop.  The carriage already has the "button" mechanism to disengage the feed, I am looking for details on the adjustable stop that bolts to the side of the cross slide.  I'm looking to buy one if someone has one for sale, or detailed pics/measurements so I can build my own.  

Pic of what I am looking for:


----------

